# A new bag in NVT!



## Froydis

Hi there! I used to be more active on here years ago (7 years ago was my last post to be exact…) but life got in the way (2 kids ) and I wasn’t looking at luxury items very much for a while.

However, I recently started lurking a bit  again as I was trying to find information about Mulberry’s legacy natural vegetable tanned leather. I didn’t find very much so I thought I’d make a post and happy to answer any questions people may have!

Here is my brand new small Amberley satchel in legacy NVT leather. My husband bought it for me for special occasion at the Covent Garden store.







I love it. The leather smells and feels gorgeous and everything looks perfect. The stitching is even and there are no loose threads. The gold hardware is a beautiful brass colour. The leather feels substantial and from my experience of other leather goods, I believe it will hold up and age well, but of course that is to be seen. I unfortunately never saw the original oak NVT close up from back in the day when Mulberry used to do them so I don’t have a good comparison point but it looks and feels beautiful. It certainly isn’t anything like the leather the postman lock purse I bought in 2017 was made from which I was really disappointed with. That felt quite plasticky. (I can do a comparison shot if anyone is interested. (God knows why I kept that purse but I did buy it shortly after my first was born (stupidly online without seeing it first) and thinking about it now, maybe I am weirdly sentimental about it )

I guess I’ll just have to see how the legacy NVT ages but I’m over the moon! I think it’s a gorgeous bag and really happy that Mulberry is producing bags like this again. I hope they start making more products from this leather.


----------



## MiniMabel

Just beautiful, you can see the quality of the leather and look at that suede lining  .........it's a timeless style.....wonderful purchase!


----------



## 24shaz

wow, it’s absolutely stunning in the NVT!


----------



## Froydis

MiniMabel said:


> Just beautiful, you can see the quality of the leather and look at that suede lining  .........it's a timeless style.....wonderful purchase!


Aww thanks, I do love the style too! It’s the perfect size for everyday for me


----------



## Froydis

24shaz said:


> wow, it’s absolutely stunning in the NVT!


Thanks! I love that it has the contrast stitching and logo is just embossed without the gold in the NVT compared to the other tan option.


----------



## Froydis

Took out my Mulberry bag out for the first time today, I’m really happy with it! I was worried that the turn lock would be cumbersome but it was manageable even while juggling with two kids on scooters, an extra bag plus an umbrella. There was a slight drizzle today but thanks to protecting it with leather gel the water just pearled on the surface and I wiped it off with no issue.


----------



## Katinahat

Froydis said:


> Took out my Mulberry bag out for the first time today, I’m really happy with it! I was worried that the turn lock would be cumbersome but it was manageable even while juggling with two kids on scooters, an extra bag plus an umbrella. There was a slight drizzle today but thanks to protecting it with leather gel the water just pearled on the surface and I wiped it off with no issue.


Brilliant, delighted it worked so well for you!


----------

